# The boys passed out side by side on bed



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Title says it all...

Ax looks like a twerp next to Puffy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure you have an extra bed somewhere, or the couch will do. They are too comfortable to disturb.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a nice photo  Love Ax's paw on Puffy's shoulder.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They look so comfy!! Where are you going to sleep?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thankfully, the bed is a king. I'm laying right next to Puffy at the moment. My wife however, is out of luck tonight. LOL It's the couch for her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so very cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

alphadude said:


> Thankfully, the bed is a king. I'm laying right next to Puffy at the moment. My wife however, is out of luck tonight. LOL It's the couch for her.


Ha ha and uh oh, I won't even begin to touch that one. 

Great picture, hope y'all had a good night's sleep.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

They are simply beautiful. I, also, love Axl's paw thrown over his brother's shoulder!


NewfieMom


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

They are beautiful boys! My two are leaving less and less room on the bed -- next thing for me is the dog bed on the floor. (They already pushed my husband out into another room!)


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Awwwwww.... They wuv each other.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Axl's nose still doing OK?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My boys sleep like this too


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> They are simply beautiful. I, also, love Axl's paw thrown over his brother's shoulder!
> 
> 
> NewfieMom


They really seem to love each other. Doesn't stop them from playing the bitey face game 3x a day at least though. 

Ax is also protective of him - yet another of his non typical golden traits. A few months back, I took them both to a different beach than we usually go to. Ax and I had been there previously, and encountered the nasty mixed breed dog that roams freely there and apparently considers the beach "his" territory. It's about 3/4's the size of a golden and it approached barking and growling at Ax from 10 feet away, he glanced at it and seemingly dismissed it as no threat, and went back to shagging discs. Anyway, when I took them both to that particular beach, the resident dog appeared and Angus decided to go say "Hi" happily bounding over to it with his tail wagging as he does, and it attacked him. Before I could even twitch, Ax streaked by me snarling savagely. The beach dog saw/heard him coming and immediately broke off the attack and started retreating down the beach. Ax chased him a little way, he could have easily caught him and knocked the snot out of him had he wanted to, but then he stopped, turned around, went back to Angus and started licking his face as if to console him. There was a family there watching Ax do his disc thing and they said that act was even more amazing than his disc skills The man said he had never seen anything like that before, but that's Ax. He does something amazing almost every day.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Axl's nose still doing OK?


Ax's nose is perfect. Just a very slight indent where the tumor was. You'd never even notice it unless you looked really closely. My wife insists on trying to put sunblock on it considering how much time he spends outdoors in the sunshine. Thank you for asking!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> They really seem to love each other. Doesn't stop them from playing the bitey face game 3x a day at least though.
> 
> Ax is also protective of him - yet another of his non typical golden traits. A few months back, I took them both to a different beach than we usually go to. Ax and I had been there previously, and encountered the nasty mixed breed dog that roams freely there and apparently considers the beach "his" territory. It's about 3/4's the size of a golden and it approached barking and growling at Ax from 10 feet away, he glanced at it and seemingly dismissed it as no threat, and went back to shagging discs. Anyway, when I took them both to that particular beach, the resident dog appeared and Angus decided to go say "Hi" happily bounding over to it with his tail wagging as he does, and it attacked him. Before I could even twitch, Ax streaked by me snarling savagely. The beach dog saw/heard him coming and immediately broke off the attack and started retreating down the beach. Ax chased him a little way, he could have easily caught him and knocked the snot out of him had he wanted to, but then he stopped, turned around, went back to Angus and started licking his face as if to console him. There was a family there watching Ax do his disc thing and they said that act was even more amazing than his disc skills The man said he had never seen anything like that before, but that's Ax. He does something amazing almost every day.



Angus is to lucky to have him for a big brother!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I most definitely agree. 

At the risk of being accused of anthropomorphism, it's pretty clear from observing their behavior that Angus idolizes Ax and tries to emulate him to whatever degree he is capable. He follows him around everywhere and literally howls like a Beagle when I take Ax to the beach alone. I have heard him do a 60 second long sustained howl. It's hilarious and heartbreaking at the same time. I'm going to have to video him doing it next time. There have been times where he sounded so sad that I took him along too even though I hadn't planned to. 

The problem is that he never saw a disc he didn't completely destroy in a matter of seconds. When Ax comes running back he will wait half way and then wrestle the disc out of Ax's mouth and bring it back to me so he can get the claps and the 'attaboys'. He's also dangerous. A while back, he got in Axl's way when he was sprinting at top speed and tripped him causing him to do a barrel roll in the air and land on his back in a heap. I had never seen anything like that happen to him before. Thankfully, he just got up and shook it off but I was very concerned. It was horrible to watch.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't imagine how much fun your house is with 2 big male Goldens


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Thankfully, the bed is a king. I'm laying right next to Puffy at the moment. My wife however, is out of luck tonight. LOL It's the couch for her.


I like how you think!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sam Hill said:


> I can't imagine how much fun your house is with 2 big male Goldens


Oh..... But I do.... I know the "fun" >. < haha


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I most definitely agree.
> 
> At the risk of being accused of anthropomorphism, it's pretty clear from observing their behavior that Angus idolizes Ax and tries to emulate him to whatever degree he is capable. He follows him around everywhere and literally howls like a Beagle when I take Ax to the beach alone. I have heard him do a 60 second long sustained howl. It's hilarious and heartbreaking at the same time. I'm going to have to video him doing it next time. There have been times where he sounded so sad that I took him along too even though I hadn't planned to.
> 
> The problem is that he never saw a disc he didn't completely destroy in a matter of seconds. When Ax comes running back he will wait half way and then wrestle the disc out of Ax's mouth and bring it back to me so he can get the claps and the 'attaboys'. He's also dangerous.* A while back, he got in Axl's way when he was sprinting at top speed and tripped him *causing him to do a barrel roll in the air and land on his back in a heap. I had never seen anything like that happen to him before. Thankfully, he just got up and shook it off but I was very concerned. It was horrible to watch.


Yes, Puffy is a big boy. Although he isn't in Griffin's league, he has some of the "deficits" Griff does. (At least I hear them from you now.) Newfs can accidentally barrel into people and other dogs without knowing the wallop they pack. When he was younger I used to tell Griff I didn't want to play sack the quarterback in the front yard as I walked up the path. He just bounded at me with delight and if I was standing up straight one good shove would knock me over!

NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sam Hill said:


> I can't imagine how much fun your house is with 2 big male Goldens


It gets crazy at times but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm tempted to add a third. Nothing better than being awakened by 175 lbs worth of happy golden retrievers.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> It gets crazy at times but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm tempted to add a third. Nothing better than being awakened by 175 lbs worth of happy golden retrievers.


We made our third a smaller dog lol. She's 20lbs but she fights with the big dogs just as well (; lol. But we LOVE three dogs!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Was seriously thinking of getting a Whippet to carry on the disc dog tradition Axl started. Angus is a great dog but he has zero skills in that activity.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Was seriously thinking of getting a Whippet to carry on the disc dog tradition Axl started. Angus is a great dog but he has zero skills in that activity.


We had one at our shelter! Wow, the personality.... Very prey driven in a sense. It would nip and chase and smaller dogs it treated like prey, definitely lol. (Again, just the experience with the one at the shelter) But Hey.... Maybe that could fix your small dog owner problem! Haha!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

tine434 said:


> We had one at our shelter! Wow, the personality.... Very prey driven in a sense. It would nip and chase and smaller dogs it treated like prey, definitely lol. (Again, just the experience with the one at the shelter) But Hey.... Maybe that could fix your small dog owner problem! Haha!


They are actually kind of hard to find around here - at least a purebred whippet anyway. 

Don't have that much of a small dog owner problem - Axl urinates on them - problem solved. LOL


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Just make sure to get yoir next golden with a heavy performance leaning. Hunting, field, agility, etc.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

One of the cutest things I have ever seen!!!


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

aww, adorable,weve been trying to get reba out of our bed, hasnt quite worked yet, sometimes it does, but she literally sneaks up on the bed when she thinks were asleep, I never have the heart to wake her.


----------

